# northern velvet geckoes



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

does any1 have pics or information on them?


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2006)

Best Oedura!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

i thought they were rocket


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

someone must keep them


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

can anyone point me in the right direction of a good care sheet


----------



## steve6610 (Dec 13, 2006)

i had a pair, but sold them to geckodan,


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

ok, sorry to ask but what sort of price am i looking at for a pair


----------



## steve6610 (Dec 13, 2006)

mine were an adult breeding pair, i won't say what they sold for, but i was told babys sell for around the $70 to $90.00 each? but never sold any so i'm not certain, just what i was told be the breeder i got them from


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

kool thanks


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2006)

Steve6610, weren't yours Northern Spotted Velvet Geckos? I think they were.


----------



## steve6610 (Dec 13, 2006)

lol, you are right mate, i always just called them northern velvets, 

must be the blonde coming out again, pmsl,

sorry chris, never even thought,


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

thats kool


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2006)

Northern Spotteds (Coggeri) go for more than $90 mate. If you bred em, you could have gotten more than that for a Hatchie I reacon. Northern velvets (Castelnaui) can go for variable prices but they can go for up to $150 a Hatchie I would think. People sell their animals for different prices.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

seems like you know a bit rocket


----------



## steve6610 (Dec 13, 2006)

bugger, you mean i could have got rich selling them, pmsl..... 

thanks for the info rocket, lol, i never really looked into them, they were a present for mum and she just didn't have the time to look after them, due to ill health, so we just resold them (after the 6 months) just before i get flamed, lol,


----------



## steve6610 (Dec 13, 2006)

yes chris, better talk to rocket, lol, he even knew that mine were spotteds, lol,


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

haha, i have on msn. lol


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2006)

They are just beautiful...here are a couple of pics of my pair taken when I first got them. Should really take some updated pics.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2006)

I remember, you tried to sell em to me but at the time I had other purchases in mind. 

You should have kept them Steve, they are beautiful Geckos! Yes, you could have got rich off their babies. Ask anyone that breeds them. Not very many do. Or, you could have at least given em' to me for free :-D!!! jks

Shawn


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

they look awesome saz, 
oh and happy birthday steve LOL


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2006)

Your males abit slim there Saz! This is my Male, Thanks to Ari!


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes he was very skinny, the previous owner hadn't even realised he existed in the enclosure until just before he sold them! 

He has been housed on his own since I got him and has put on a stack of weight as a result, poor little fella! 

The pair were a gift though, so no complaints from me, hehehe!

:0)


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2006)

I think your male is more on the obese end of the scale LOL!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

he sure does have a fat tail ey.


----------



## steve6610 (Dec 13, 2006)

i know shawn, but sometimes we have to make the hard decision, something had to go, still miss them and my pink tongues, 

thanks chris, can't believe i'm 40 already, lol, just like yesterday i was 39, lol,


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

lol, im only 15 so i dont no what 40 feels like.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2006)

Its not my fault Saz, blame Ari (troy)! We all know he over feeds! 

Also, Northern Velvet Geckos are Bullies! They Bite, attack and Lunge at the owner if someone goes near them! 

Apart from their aggression they are a Beautiful and Ideal Species to keep but are primarily cage Geckos. They do not tolerate Handling well but as you would know, they are NO eye Sore!

Shawn


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

thats interesting


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, but it's so cute! They arch their tail and back and sort of hiccup in your general direction. Unbelievably adorable, but of course I act all scared so as not to hurt their ego. 

My little male is actually okay with being handled, but I think because he was dominated by all the others he doesn't have the agressive thing going on. The female on the other hand hiccups at me every time I put my hand in her enclosure!

Yes, I know what Troy is like! If there was a Jenny Craig for geckos Troy would be paying a fortune in fees, hehehe!!

:0)


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

thats so cute (not hurting their ego's)


----------



## ari (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL .....My gexs just love their food. My god who on sold a breeding pair of Oedura Coggeri there is next to none in captivity.........rare as hen's teeth.

Here are some baby Castelnaui pics.


----------



## Saz (Dec 13, 2006)

Gawwwwwww...how cute!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2006)

do northern velvets have teeth or plates??


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2006)

Ari, your to blame here. You gave me a FATTIE of a Gecko! Just Joking.......

Beaut Hatchies. Ari, it was Steve6610- Attack him, he sold the Coggeri! 

Actually, My female is good for handling and the Male is Not! Was he a trouble with you Troy? 
Shawn


----------



## ari (Dec 13, 2006)

Actually heres some more Castelnaui pics & some Oedura Marmorata juvie pics


----------



## Rocket (Dec 13, 2006)

Troy,
Was my Male a trouble when you had him?

He bites all the time. Are you selling those Hatchlings?

Shawn


----------



## ari (Dec 13, 2006)

All Oedura are trouble sometimes - they hate being handle but I dont know so much about him as I never handled him much, however my breeding pair well they raise their middle section up & slam their tails into my hand - they aren't at all scared - impressive to watch actually.

No, I have 4 x juvie Oedura Castelnaui out at the moment & intend on keeping them all except trade for a new blood line at some stage.


----------



## ari (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey

Was just thinking Chris if you are in Victoria then you cant keep Northern Velvet Geckos (Oedura Castelanui) anyway in that state.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 14, 2006)

Damn


----------



## ari (Dec 14, 2006)

You can keep Oedura Tryoni & Oedura Marmorata though.


----------



## Rocket (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh Yeah, sorry I forgot to mention that.

Chris, Marmorata are impressive Geckos though. Some of them have similiar patterns to Castel's but they are more expensive depending on locality. Castelnaui, Marmorata and Tryoni all reach similiar size of around 16-18cms TL.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 14, 2006)

kool, i sent u a pm ari


----------

